# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  VB6 RC6+RC6Widgets (Dark-Themed WidgetDemo for Game-Scenarios)

## Schmidt

A dark-themed Widget-Demo, as one would use it in "graphics-heavy" Game-scenarios
(with full support for KeyBoard-Navigation, as "Tabbing", "Focus-Visualization", ShortCut-Keys etc.)

Beside a normal VB-Form, there is only one additional Class contained:
- cThemeDark (which overrides the "white-ish" default-Win7-Theme, making it look more "flat" and Win11-like)

To address "Listing-Scenarios" - an instance of the virtual cwVList-Widget is included, with:
- support for "rendering of multiple SubItems in a single Item-Cell"
- hover-support on each of these "Sub-Item-Areas" 
- and also "Click-detection" for these Sub-Item-Areas

Here is a ScreenShot of this:

The "yellowish" colored List-Cell is the currently selected Item(-Row, or -Cell).
The "red-ish" area below it shows the currently Mouse-Hovered Item - 
and the cyan-colored rectangle within it, shows the currently hovered SubItem in that Cell...
(there's 3 of these SubAreas per Item-Cell, each filled from an associated "JSON-Item" which holds the Data externally).

Well, a few more explanations are contained as code-comments...
Please don't beat me up for the "Color-choices" of the accents like "Focus-Color", "Selection-Color", "Hover-Color" -
 they are all adjustable in the cThemeDark-Class - I'm sure a graphics-guy can come up with some better adjustments than me  :Wink: )

Here's the Code-Zip:
WidgetsDarkThemed.zip

Have fun,

Olaf

----------

